

The Global Consciousness Project  Meaningful Correlations in Random Data - shirtpants
http://noosphere.princeton.edu/index.html

======
washedup
My initial thought is that the RNGs are connected over the internet, and not a
separate closed network. The information from these RNGs are collected at a
central location (Princeton?). If this is true, then couldn't a world-news
worthy event cause a flood of information across the internet, which could
have slight effects on the observed behavior of the RNGs? The time stamp for
each observation may not be accurate. Or, even more extreme, the flood of news
could effect the observation itself (i.e. floating point errors). I guess what
I am trying to get at is the theory of relatively plays a role in the
gathering of information from different nodes. The cascade of new information
from a huge news story could cause a sort of "gravitational" lens through
which the RNGs are seen. Thoughts? Am I crazy?

